# Looking for young connemara- reputable dealers?



## BroadfordQueen (19 August 2012)

I'm looking for a 3/4 year old Connemara or part bred (conn x tb) to produce for eventing. Either 148cm or 158cm but nothing inbetween! 
Ideally would like to go to a dealer where I can look at a few in one go, so does anyone have any recommendations? Midlands based ideally. 
Thanks


----------



## 3bh (19 August 2012)

The BCPS has an auction at the brightwells festival of the horse sale, which is at Malvern next month, there are always a good crop of purebreds and partbreds, quite a few over from Ireland, they don't fetch silly prices either. I think the catalogue should be arriving in the post in the next couple of days so I will PM you whats in there! 

I will personally recommend Rosie at Red Lane Equestrian for a purebred Connie (but the more sports pony/eventing type than showing), I think they have a website if you google, she doesn't do huge numbers rather a couple of quality ponies at a time which she carefully produces herself and everyone seems delighted with them (I know her in an entirely difference sense as she did BHSAI training at my yard and I saw her ride all manner of horses all very quietly and calmly.)


----------



## ecrozier (19 August 2012)

Try Measles on here?


----------



## SpottedCat (19 August 2012)

There was a really smart one in the Grafham Stud sale which did not sell today, though I guess it depends on your budget? Would be worth contacting the owner though, smart little horse an I might have bid on it if it had been a part bred rather than full Connie. Good bloodlines too.


----------



## Quadro (19 August 2012)

Avonmill equestrian wonderful people in everyway
Q


----------



## sz90168 (19 August 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			There was a really smart one in the Grafham Stud sale which did not sell today, though I guess it depends on your budget? Would be worth contacting the owner though, smart little horse an I might have bid on it if it had been a part bred rather than full Connie. Good bloodlines too.
		
Click to expand...

Spotted cat do you know if they will publish the prices? I want to find out what the stock by moonshine pharo fetched as I got one of his offspring.


----------



## lrobson (19 August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWQ_HTqnzEc&feature=plcp
 this is a video of one for sale it also has the stud it came from in the description! up to date videos of this horse are on you tube to


----------



## Bobby Boy (19 August 2012)

3bh said:



			I will personally recommend Rosie at Red Lane Equestrian for a purebred Connie (but the more sports pony/eventing type than showing), I think they have a website if you google, she doesn't do huge numbers rather a couple of quality ponies at a time which she carefully produces herself and everyone seems delighted with them (I know her in an entirely difference sense as she did BHSAI training at my yard and I saw her ride all manner of horses all very quietly and calmly.)
		
Click to expand...

Second this, my boy came from her


----------



## TPO (19 August 2012)

Riaseed posted a picture of a connie she has in to produce to sell and think she mentioned that she had/was getting more and making a business of it. 

Think the thread is titled something like "Clare Update"


----------



## Kokopelli (19 August 2012)

I know of a lovely 3yo 14.2 very pretty mare for sale. Very sweet and completely unspoilt
https://www.facebook.com/lewis.lockey#!/photo.php?fbid=4134363071669&set=o.247246292063011&type=1&theater

Hope link works, if not can PM you a number


----------



## natalia (19 August 2012)

I've got a very smart 15.1hh grey dun currently 4yrs.moves and jumps


----------



## HChorses (19 August 2012)

I have two lovely Connermaras x TBs just come from breeder in Ireland.  Both have lovely jumps and move well. Based in Wiltshire. PM me if you would like more details and photos/videos.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 August 2012)

I am not certain the Moonshine Pharo horses sold. Think they did not make reserve.


----------



## riaseed007 (19 August 2012)

Yes thanks TPO we have a lovely 14.2 connie 4yo, we broke her in about 6 weeks ago. easiest, sweetest little pony.  Been round a full small course including fillers and xc schooled amazingly this weekend  she is a little cracker, would love to keep her but needs to be sold to fund some more.  Wouldn't imagine she will be hanging around long she is seriously nice!  Hoping to get some more nice connies over but will see what happens, Zoe has been an amazingly rewarding project, definitely a fan of them now!!


----------



## Nosey (19 August 2012)

Lovely pics of clearly one very happy horse & rider who are clearly enjoying life & each other. Well done you.


----------



## Nosey (19 August 2012)

Oops wrong post sorry! Cant delete.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (20 August 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Will be contacting the people youve all recommended, hopefully I find something suitable!


----------



## MontyandZoom (20 August 2012)

It's a fair way from you but Prestwood Farm always have lovely connies for sale. They have a website which they keep updated.


----------



## Puzzled (20 August 2012)

Would you buy direct from Ireland? If so have a friend out there who has some lovely young connies (4 yr olds). Another friend recently had 2 off him and both were sold within 5 months for 5 figure sums. May also get better value by buying direct! He has a lovely dun 148cm loose jumping 1.30/1.40m with super paces!! PM me if you'd like more details. :>)


----------



## Gamebird (20 August 2012)

You do know that if you go for a 148 or 158 3/4yo that they won't stay that height for long?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (21 August 2012)

I do know youngsters grow  I meant expected height  
Thanks everyone for the suggestions- we have ordered the catalogue for Malvern sales and have considered going over to Ireland if we don't find anything suitable here. fingers crossed!!


----------



## hjohnson93 (21 August 2012)

Cannot rate Kilnhanger stables enough. Give them a ring x


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

If I was you I would pencil in a trip to Ireland for the October Connemara sale in Clifden. Research the pedigrees you want beforehand, maybe call some breeders of those lines and search the online sale catalogue before your travel. 
Prices have taken a serious tumble here in the last few years and you could pick up some really nice ponies for not a lot of money. 

Here's an extract from a piece on the most recent Connemara sale at Clifden (two weeks ago):    

"Some 520 ponies had been catalogued for the sale by auctioneer Padraig Heanue. 
On the day, 446 of these ponies were offered for sale, with 272 sold. 
Helping to achieve the 61pc clearance rate were six French buyers, who between them accounted for no less than 78 ponies. 
The French contingent of buyers has been growing in recent years, explained Mr Heanue. They go to France and are sold as riding school ponies and all-round performers.
The French buyers paid between 400 and 2,000 for their purchases in the main, with geldings their preferred choice. 
Generally, the bigger the pony is the better and they will buy both broken and unbroken geldings, he said. However they will also pick up a filly or two if shes a looker.
Another 18 ponies were sold to Britain, including a range of ponies from yearlings to broken and ridden ponies. 
The absence of dealer Bob Sweeney was felt at the sales this year. Mr Sweeney is a regular buyer of broken three- and four-year-old ponies and at the May sale, accounted for 32 ponies. Nonetheless, buyers from Luxembourg, Denmark and elsewhere in Europe made up for his absence.   
The lack of appetite for breeding ponies during the recession has impacted severely on the demand for broodmares, with older mares taking the brunt of the price fall. 
Prices for mares aged 14-15 and older were just 250-350/hd, while some younger, lesser-quality mares sold for 600-700/hd. 
Five years ago, those type of mares would have sold for 3,000-5,000, recalled Mr Heanue. Its a sign of the times. 
The general run of prices for broodmares was 800-1,200/hd. Yearling fillies sold for 300-400/hd.
Top price of the day at 4,100 went to 13-year-old mare Innellan Sanderling (Spinway Sanderling x Innellan Hamings). This mare had a dun dolt foal at foot and was scanned back in foal to registered dun stallion Roscon Sunrise. Owned by PJ Watson from Athlone, the mare had won in-hand and performance classes in her younger days and was secured by a Cork buyer.
Average prices for well-used geldings of around 5-8 years of age were 2,500-3,200/hd. 
Meanwhile, Mr Heanue is already gearing up for the five-day October Connemara sale, which will include plenty of foals and breeding stock in the 1,200-plus entries. 
The October sale starts on Thursday, October 25 with ridden ponies, colts and stallions, followed on Friday by female breeding stock over one-year-old. The Saturday, Sunday and Monday of the bank holiday weekend will be taken up with foals. 
For full results from the Clifden Connemara Pony Festival, go to www.cpbs.ie and to view the online catalogue for the October Connemara Pony sale, go to www.connemaraponysales.com."


----------



## LCH611 (21 August 2012)

maxie said:



			If I was you I would pencil in a trip to Ireland for the October Connemara sale in Clifden. Research the pedigrees you want beforehand, maybe call some breeders of those lines and search the online sale catalogue before your travel. 
Prices have taken a serious tumble here in the last few years and you could pick up some really nice ponies for not a lot of money. 

Here's an extract from a piece on the most recent Connemara sale at Clifden (two weeks ago):    

"Some 520 ponies had been catalogued for the sale by auctioneer Padraig Heanue. 
On the day, 446 of these ponies were offered for sale, with 272 sold. 
Helping to achieve the 61pc clearance rate were six French buyers, who between them accounted for no less than 78 ponies. 
The French contingent of buyers has been growing in recent years, explained Mr Heanue. They go to France and are sold as riding school ponies and all-round performers.
The French buyers paid between 400 and 2,000 for their purchases in the main, with geldings their preferred choice. 
Generally, the bigger the pony is the better and they will buy both broken and unbroken geldings, he said. However they will also pick up a filly or two if shes a looker.
Another 18 ponies were sold to Britain, including a range of ponies from yearlings to broken and ridden ponies. 
The absence of dealer Bob Sweeney was felt at the sales this year. Mr Sweeney is a regular buyer of broken three- and four-year-old ponies and at the May sale, accounted for 32 ponies. Nonetheless, buyers from Luxembourg, Denmark and elsewhere in Europe made up for his absence.   
The lack of appetite for breeding ponies during the recession has impacted severely on the demand for broodmares, with older mares taking the brunt of the price fall. 
Prices for mares aged 14-15 and older were just 250-350/hd, while some younger, lesser-quality mares sold for 600-700/hd. 
Five years ago, those type of mares would have sold for 3,000-5,000, recalled Mr Heanue. Its a sign of the times. 
The general run of prices for broodmares was 800-1,200/hd. Yearling fillies sold for 300-400/hd.
Top price of the day at 4,100 went to 13-year-old mare Innellan Sanderling (Spinway Sanderling x Innellan Hamings). This mare had a dun dolt foal at foot and was scanned back in foal to registered dun stallion Roscon Sunrise. Owned by PJ Watson from Athlone, the mare had won in-hand and performance classes in her younger days and was secured by a Cork buyer.
Average prices for well-used geldings of around 5-8 years of age were 2,500-3,200/hd. 
Meanwhile, Mr Heanue is already gearing up for the five-day October Connemara sale, which will include plenty of foals and breeding stock in the 1,200-plus entries. 
The October sale starts on Thursday, October 25 with ridden ponies, colts and stallions, followed on Friday by female breeding stock over one-year-old. The Saturday, Sunday and Monday of the bank holiday weekend will be taken up with foals. 
For full results from the Clifden Connemara Pony Festival, go to www.cpbs.ie and to view the online catalogue for the October Connemara Pony sale, go to www.connemaraponysales.com."
		
Click to expand...

Ponies didn't sell at all there this year - in hindsight it was a mistake to buy our latest pony from the breeder rather than wait and buy him at the sales as we would probably have got him cheaper........ although if he turns out to be anything like his half brother that we bought at the sales last year, he will prove to be extremely good value for money! The breeder then went on to the sales to buy his replacement and bought a large unbroken 3 yr old for 150 euros...... I wouldn't expect the October prices to be much higher, but buying at those sales is not for the faint-hearted!


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

Agree with you that the sales are only suitable for certain buyers but they are very well run I think. They are moving to online catalogues, which means you can do some research prior to the sale. 
(My only gripe would be that there is no requirement for a vet cert like at Goresbridge, Cavan etc. so you are taking a chance to a certain extent)


OP- By certain buyers, I mean people who know what they are looking for and can assess conformation and movement quickly. The sales are fast and furious, with the youngstock usually penned in groups which can make it hard to assess individuals.  

The October prices are bound to be down again I would think- lots of breeders just don't want to have to winter this year's foals, especially with the price of hay expected to increase. 

My husband and I spent an entire weekend watching the August two-day sale about three years ago we just loved it. The number of times we wanted to stick in a bid on a nice looking 3/4yo overgrown gelding! 
At the time, that dealer Bob Sweeney was buying exactly those type of ponies- anything ridden or just backed, he snapped it up.


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

LCH611 said:



			Ponies didn't sell at all there this year - in hindsight it was a mistake to buy our latest pony from the breeder rather than wait and buy him at the sales as we would probably have got him cheaper........ although if he turns out to be anything like his half brother that we bought at the sales last year, he will prove to be extremely good value for money! The breeder then went on to the sales to buy his replacement and bought a large unbroken 3 yr old for 150 euros...... I wouldn't expect the October prices to be much higher, but buying at those sales is not for the faint-hearted!
		
Click to expand...

Oops, I meant to ask you what did you buy?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (21 August 2012)

Sounds a bit scary buying at sales in Ireland! My mums been to Cavan sales, although not to buy- she just went with my auntie who was buying. Probably a lot scarier when your bidding on one though! 
We are actually off to see one this afternoon so fingers crossed she fits the bill


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Sounds a bit scary buying at sales in Ireland! My mums been to Cavan sales, although not to buy- she just went with my auntie who was buying. Probably a lot scarier when your bidding on one though! 
We are actually off to see one this afternoon so fingers crossed she fits the bill 

Click to expand...

Best of luck


----------



## LCH611 (21 August 2012)

maxie said:



			Agree with you that the sales are only suitable for certain buyers but they are very well run I think. 
.
		
Click to expand...

 I suspect the performance sales are better run than Clifden...... the ponies there are often bred by farmers who breed them as 1 pony is worth 6 sheep on the REPS scheme, and they are handled just like cattle, so herded into the ring and don't necessarily stay put for the duration of the bidding! it can also be very confusing to know if the sale goes through or not as the vendor is hidden from sight in a wooden box, and once the auctioneer has brought the hammer down they are consulted as to whether or not it is enough money....... strangely enough the bidding often restarts at that point! Nor do the ponies necessarily go through in chronological order, and having earmarked one in the catalogue it can be impossible to actually locate it......... last year we bought a 4 yr old that had done some winter league SJ and hunted a couple of times, and he was being ridden up & down outside so I at least got to sit on him. His name is Black Borrish Hill and his sire is Curraghmore Cashel and he has really filled out, has a huge movement and an incredibly big & athletic jump. He has proved to be a fabulous hunter but my daughter has had to learn to sit tight as he can whip round very quickly and be rather exuberant! The half brother we bought this year has done nothing, but again has a fab temperament and is also going to be a very chunky chap. His sire is Glencarrig Prince and it will be interesting to see if the fact that he goes back to Abbeyleix Owen on both sides will mean that he has a naughty streak as so far he is THE most laid back barely backed pony I have ever met. We also bought another Abbeyleix Owen pony from a classified ad last year, and he is much lighter, moves in a very flashy way and is stunning looking but definitely has less jumping talent as he is a bit casual about knocking a pole when jumping. He is however the sweetest, politest pony you could ever meet....... can you tell I am a Connie fan?!


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

LCH611 said:



			I suspect the performance sales are better run than Clifden...... the ponies there are often bred by farmers who breed them as 1 pony is worth 6 sheep on the REPS scheme, and they are handled just like cattle, so herded into the ring and don't necessarily stay put for the duration of the bidding! it can also be very confusing to know if the sale goes through or not as the vendor is hidden from sight in a wooden box, and once the auctioneer has brought the hammer down they are consulted as to whether or not it is enough money....... strangely enough the bidding often restarts at that point! Nor do the ponies necessarily go through in chronological order, and having earmarked one in the catalogue it can be impossible to actually locate it......... last year we bought a 4 yr old that had done some winter league SJ and hunted a couple of times, and he was being ridden up & down outside so I at least got to sit on him. His name is Black Borrish Hill and his sire is Curraghmore Cashel and he has really filled out, has a huge movement and an incredibly big & athletic jump. He has proved to be a fabulous hunter but my daughter has had to learn to sit tight as he can whip round very quickly and be rather exuberant! The half brother we bought this year has done nothing, but again has a fab temperament and is also going to be a very chunky chap. His sire is Glencarrig Prince and it will be interesting to see if the fact that he goes back to Abbeyleix Owen on both sides will mean that he has a naughty streak as so far he is THE most laid back barely backed pony I have ever met. We also bought another Abbeyleix Owen pony from a classified ad last year, and he is much lighter, moves in a very flashy way and is stunning looking but definitely has less jumping talent as he is a bit casual about knocking a pole when jumping. He is however the sweetest, politest pony you could ever meet....... can you tell I am a Connie fan?!
		
Click to expand...

Love the sound of your two- Am I right in saying Currachmore Cashel was Clifden Champion in recent years? 

We had a 5yo bay over-the-height Connie by Moy Hazy Cove out of an Abbeyleix Owen mare a few years ago. He was an absolute dinger! Jumped like a stag, HT over open courses, etc but could get fizzy when well-fed  
He was sold to England. 

I'm currently riding a 4yo part-bred Connie by Templebready Fear Bui and she's coming on really well so fingers crossed she'll find a nice home too 

RE the Clifden sales, they're basically run in a similar way to any mart- youngstock herded, seller in private box etc etc. When we were there, they were run in chronological order, except some would be skipped if they were withdrawn or didn't turn up on the day.   

Maybe it's the fact that we often go to horse street fairs that I have a different perspective on what's well run or not LOL


----------



## LCH611 (21 August 2012)

maxie said:



			Love the sound of your two- Am I right in saying Currachmore Cashel was Clifden Champion in recent years? 

We had a 5yo bay over-the-height Connie by Moy Hazy Cove out of an Abbeyleix Owen mare a few years ago. He was an absolute dinger! Jumped like a stag, HT over open courses, etc but could get fizzy when well-fed  


Maybe it's the fact that we often go to horse street fairs that I have a different perspective on what's well run or not LOL 

Click to expand...

 Yes he was indeed & did well at the RDS as well.  Spook (Abbeyleix Owen pony) would love the chance to be fizzy be is too polite so just stands and shakes instead - he had finally stopped by day 4 of Junior Camp but he was absolutely wired out hunting and even though he went out Sat, Tues, Thurs & Sat he could have done with another week of long days to finally settle....... on the first day all I could think of was how pleased my osteo would be about the way he was using his back as he spent the entire day looking at his own dock! He jumped like an absolute stag however and was incredibly balanced when it came to cantering down vertical drops once I decided it was easier just to leave him to his own devices, stay up front & keep moving! He loves his grub but now he is being ridden by my very small 11 yr old daughter he will not be getting very much.

Agreed that Clifden is incredibly well run in comparison to Maam Cross!!!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (21 August 2012)

Thanks for everyone's advice- we are currently on the way home with a Connemara pony in the lorry! She's to make 148cm, 3 and a half, her grandsires moy hazy cove on one side and her great grandsire is abbeyleix Owen so got some good breeding. 
Will post photos when we are home!


----------



## mushroom (21 August 2012)

Congratulations!  Pictures when she's settled in please


----------



## riaseed007 (21 August 2012)

Exciting!  looking forward to seeing pics!  Is she unbroken?


----------



## maxie (21 August 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Thanks for everyone's advice- we are currently on the way home with a Connemara pony in the lorry! She's to make 148cm, 3 and a half, her grandsires moy hazy cove on one side and her great grandsire is abbeyleix Owen so got some good breeding. 
Will post photos when we are home!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations - looking forward to the pics


----------

